# My first soundtrack album release



## Christof (Oct 16, 2014)

I am thrilled to announce the release of my accompanying album, the soundtrack to the critically acclaimed novel „Terminal Rage“ by A.M.Khalifa.
The book hit #1 on the Amazon download charts in the US, Canada, Germany, Australia, the UK and Japan and was praised at the Frankfurter Buchmesse 2014.

The soundtrack contains music inspired by the most important 25 chapters of the novel and will be available to purchase on Amazon, iTunes and all your favorite platforms.

If things progress according to plan, you may hear some of these tracks while watching a breathtaking film adaptation of this thriller in a theater next to you in the future.

As a special promotion, the first ten people to purchase the album on Amazon or iTunes and provide a thoughtful review (positive or negative), will receive a signed copy of the Terminal Rage paperback book.

You can view/buy the album here:
https://itunes.apple.com/album/terminal-rage-original-soundtrack/id929745196
http://t.co/9hdJnOsbk5


----------



## adam_lukas (Oct 17, 2014)

Great stuff, Christof!!


----------



## SymphonicSamples (Oct 17, 2014)

Congratulations on your release Christof , I'm going to check it out now o-[][]-o


----------



## Christof (Oct 18, 2014)

Thanks a lot!


----------



## jneebz (Oct 18, 2014)

Christof, your music is very inspiring! Thank you for sharing and keep up the great work!

-Jamie


----------



## Christof (Oct 19, 2014)

Thank you Jamie, this means a lot to me!

Christof


----------



## SymphonicSamples (Oct 19, 2014)

I had a listen through on Itunes , you must have put some serious time into this project Christof , the itune previews sound wonderful . No small undertaking by any means


----------



## Christof (Oct 19, 2014)

Hey Matthew!

Did you know that you can get rid of the iTunes previews by buying the album?


----------



## Timberland70 (Oct 20, 2014)

Hi Christof,

this is a great score, congratulations! To me it is very versatile, with perfectly adapted common elements and also new and exciting ideas. Looking forward for more to come!!

Best,
Helge


----------



## Christof (Oct 20, 2014)

Thank you Helge, your comment is very motivating!


----------

